# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  επιλογη καταγραφικου και καμερών

## τομ

καλησπέρα σας. Θέλω να τοποθετήσω κάμερες και καταγραφικό σύστημα σε μεγάλο κτήριο. σε αυτό που προβληματίζομαι είναι στην επιλογή καμερών και καταγραφικού. καταρχήν με συζήτηση του ιδιοκτήτη θέλει να καλύπτει και εξωτερικό και εσωτερικό χώρο... με έναν υπολογισμό χρειάζεται 4 εσωτερικές και 6 εξωτερικές κάμερες. οπότε θα πάω σε καταγραφικό 16 καναλιών. και λέω σε κάτι τέτοιο να καταλήξω AVC700Z AVTECH DVR 16 Κανάλια 1xDCCS 4XIVS H.264, Full D1, Real Time / EagleEyes και για κάμερες εσωτερικές κάτι τέτοιο Kάμερα ANGA AGE-603D 1/3 CCD ή κάτι τέτοιο EN-DVJ30-70 Sony Exview HAD CCDII 1/3", Sony Effio DSP και για εξωτερικές EN-IE30T-70 ΕΓΧΡΩΜΗ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ 1/3" SONY Exview HAD CCD, Effio DSP 0,001 lux/F2.0 650 TVL Color και κάτι τέτοιο EN-VI30K-70A /G ΕΓΧΡΩΜΗ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ. Μετά αναλόγως τις κάμερες θα βάλω το κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό  και 2ΤΒ σκλήρό δίσκο. η μέγιστη απόσταση κάμερας από το καταγραφικό θα είναι 30μ. Καλώδιο θα χρησιμοποιήσω (RG59 + 2x0.50mm). Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή.. Απλά σαν επιλογές είναι καλές αυτές ή έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος.. γιατί στις επιλογές καταγραφικού και καμερών δεν έχω εμπειρία..

----------


## stinger

ολα αυτα που δειχνεις καλα ειναι αλλα την ποιοτητα και αξιοπιστια της hikvision δεν την φτανουν...
καλυτερα να δωσει ο ιδιοκτητης καποια χρηματα παραπανω για να αξιζει σε βαθος χρονου τα χρηματα που εδωσε...

----------


## τομ

Δηλαδη στο καταγραφικο να επιλέξω αυτη τη μάρκα;;;  Κάποιο λινκ θα με βοηθούσε να δω τιμές κ υλικά..

----------


## τομ

Αν πχ βάλω αυτό το καταγραφικό θα είναι καλύτερο? http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=26843 και αυτές τις κάμερες http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=26433 , http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=26369, http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=26225 .. θα είναι πιο αξιόπιστο?

----------


## stinger

ασυγκριτος καλυτερα...αρκει να αντεχει και η τσεπη του εργοδοτη σου..

----------


## τομ

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες... Αν θεωρείς αξιόπιστη αυτή τη μάρκα θα σε εμπιστευτω οπως και ο εργοδότης εμένα... να σαι καλά...

----------


## stinger

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=476&page=1
αυτη η καμερα επειδη την εχω αγορασει αξιζει τα λεφτα της μεχρι τελευταιο ευρω...
να προσεξεις πολυ τις συνδεσεις και τις καλωδιωσεις ωστε να εκμεταλευτεις στο επακρο το συστημα...
παρε κι αλλες γνωμες αν θελεις...για εμενα hikvision=κορυφη

----------


## τομ

οχι απο τη στιγμή που μου το λές...φτάνει... βρήκα και καλές τιμές σε σχέση με τα άλλα... πιστεύω θα κάνω καλή δουλειά... Για μάρκα BENDER έχεις ακουστά; αν βάλω την κάμερα 30μ θα έχω πρόβλημα λες; θα έχω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=25567 και αυτό το καλώδιο http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=20029

----------


## stinger

οχι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ουτε στα 50μ με το καλωδιο που δειχνεις..και το τροφοδοτικο σε καλυπτει..
αν το καλωδιο τρεξει σε εξωτερικο χωρο καλο θα ηταν να ειναι το μαυρο το ανθυγρο..και στεγανα κουτια για τις συνδεσεις σου
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=451&page=1

----------


## τομ

θα το έχω εσωτερικά μέσα σε κανάλι... αλλα αν το θεωρείς καλύτερο... γιατι κάποια μέτρα μπορεί να περάσουν και εξωτερικά...

----------


## stinger

το ιδιο καλωδιο ειναι απλα η επενδυση του καλωδιου αλλαζει..εχει πιο πολυ αντοχη σε εξωτερικες συνθηκες και λιγοτερη φθορα με την παροδο του χρονου..
εσυ αποφασιζεις

----------


## τομ

να σαι καλά για τις πληροφορίες... για να τη συνεχή λειτουργία του συστήματος και καλύτερης λειτουργίας πρέπει να βάλω και ups?

----------


## stinger

υπαρχουν στο εμποριο ups μαζι με σταθεροποιητη τασης...αυτο θα σε καλυψει πιο πολυ...τορα οσον  αφορα την καταναλωση που θα εχουν ολες οι καμερες μαζι και το dvr θα τα υπολογισεις και θα παρεις το αντοιστιχο ups...

----------


## RAFAHL

φιλε εγω σου προτινω να βαλεις hdcvi dahua ...ειναι το πλεον κορυφαιο με διαφορα  συστημα για μενα ...απλος ειναι ποιο τσιμπιμενη η τιμη του απο τα απλα συμβατικα τις αγορας και με την εγγυηση τις dahua παρε και απο δω μια ιδεα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z_Vm_qhf6Q και το καλυτερο ειναι οτι οτι βλεπεις το καταγραφει κιολαςδηλαδη αν η καμερα σου γραφει σε αναλιση 1080p το καταγραφει σε 1080 p και οχι σε 720 η 480 p αλλα εχει ενα μιονεκτιμα οτι πεζει σε rg59 μονοο.. και οχι σε mini coax δηλαδη το καλωδιο που σου εχει μεσα και το κοκκινο-μαυρο για την τροφοδοσια αλλα το καλυτερο ειναι οτι μεσα απο το ρg-59 περνανε μεχρι και 3 σηματε ... εικονα ηχος και data (αν θες να βαλεις ptz camera ) η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου και αναλογος ποσο αντεχει η τσεπη σου για αυτο το συστημα !!

----------

